# R garridoi care sheet



## Miehrano (Dec 10, 2012)

Im having troubles finding proper caresheets and setups/ housing guides on this scorpion ''Rhopalurus garridoi'' i am planing on buying within a short time.
I find general things like the general size of the male and female, their natural habbitat wich im beeing told is around Cuba, and live on sand and under rocks.
And thats mostly it, so if anyone can help me with a proper, hopefully long and well written caresheet on these scorps i would be very gratefull.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 10, 2012)

I would ask this guy:

http://www.facebook.com/aaron.kuyke...notif_t=feed_comment_reply#!/rolando.teruel.7

Not sure if he'll reply as he's very busy, but he's the cuban expert as far as I know....   
Your other option is to get a place name, read about it, check weather for area, and try to replicate it without the highest highs and lowest lows.   Same for moisture.  We tame down temps and humidity generally in captivity.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 11, 2012)

Most originate from Guantanamo, Cuba, they are endemic to Cuba. They can be kept arid, thus as a desert species. You can use sand as a substrate, with some pieces of bark for them to hide. You can give them some water to drink weekly, and spray just a small corner of their enclosures every other week. They like to rest on the moist area at night. You can keep them in groups in all instars, but you need to feed them well. When adult, both sexes became adult  in instar 6, you can keep them also in groups, but never more than one male per group, or the larger male will invariably kill the smaller one. 
Instar 2's can become, when kept under upper end of their ideal temp range and fed multiple times a week, became adult in a half year. If you feed them once a week (which is perfectly fine) and around 25-28 Celsius will take 8-10 months to become adult. Very easy to keep hardy species. Gestation takes 3-6 months and average brood size is 13-25....
That's about all you need to know I guess....no need to bother Rolando Teruel...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olsin (Dec 11, 2012)

Michiel said:


> When adult, both sexes became adult  in instar 6,


Whaaaaaaat! ... so the sub adult female i've been waiting the last 13 months to moult is actually an adult!!  .. I'd been keeping her separate from my male because i didn't want to run the risk of him making a meal of her during moult....Time for him to do his work then


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 11, 2012)

Ouch, Den! Good luck!


----------



## Olsin (Feb 8, 2013)

Crikey .. that was quick....I place the male in with my female the same evening i wrote the last post in this thread and just 82 days later she's dropped an average sized brood. Picture quality is not that good because it's taken through glass and because of her position i couldn't get a good angle. 
It's not immediately visible in the picture but i counted about 20 young.................82 days!!


----------



## Michiel (Feb 9, 2013)

Raise them communally, feed them well and they will be adult at the end of the year 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Olsin (Feb 16, 2013)

Managed to catch them moulting to 2i this morning. The picture again is not that cracky but maybe some of you will interested in seeing it..


----------



## ShredderEmp (Feb 16, 2013)

That's so cool.


----------



## Miehrano (Apr 4, 2013)

Been a while since i posted here.
I keept it as suggested in this thread, but unfortunatly my room mate turned of the heat oven in the animal room and other rooms not used, becasue he wanted to save power...
All other animals survived for two days, well isolated in caves and hides inside of glass. The scorpion had a smaller plastic critter keeper, and it died, possibly froze to death.
he payed my money back, and now i dont have any scorpions left. and im now focusing on Spiders instead, but will get scorpions later.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 4, 2013)

That's horrible and really sucks. Glad your roommate did the right thing though. Good luck starting back up again.


----------



## Miehrano (Apr 5, 2013)

i got 10 tarantulas, 2 G.rosea an A.Avic, a L. vialicoepes sling and 6 dwarf species. will be back in Scorpions, but just dont know when.


----------

